# Drift R32 GTS



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Hi all,

Just got this R32 GTS from Glen 

Believe it was used as a track day car in japan - i plan to have some drifty fun with it 

here are a few pics:


















Me, Glen's pimped JDM S13 silvia and Sumo Evo 8

Rough spec:

RB20det 
Ms factory K&N 
Front Mount Intercooler and hard pipe kit 
Roller bearing turbo 
Stage 2 cams and pulleys 
Oil breather kit 
Earthing kit 
Apexi boost controller
Hi flow fuel pump
Hi flow MAF 
Dump valve 

Full bolt on Roll cage 
Tein coilovers 
Cusco drop links 

Aftermarket clutch - maybe twin plate 
Aftermarket diff 

Bride bucket seat 
Salbelt harness 
Full stripped rear 

Fake : 17" Gram lights 57s - JDM Toyo rubber 
After market Brake Calipers
Cusco Brake stopper 

R32 GTR Front bumper
R32 GTR Grill
Arch extensions 
Aftermarket sideskirts 
FRP light weight bonnet 
Lame "jap style" spolier 

and it can be seen pre stickers on the redline rumble drift demo vid by Ed from fusion video here:

http://www.fusionvideo.co.uk/videos/drift1.wmv

cheers Lex"Dori"Datsun :smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

nice will look forward to seeing her at gt battle !!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice mate... Looked good coming home from Japfest on Saturday


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice one lex..... you got 2 cars now then?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

thanks chaps - yes im crazy enough to have two black Datsun Turbos both with FMICs & JDM rim but that is where the similarities end

one likes to go sideways  the other likes to munch gearboxes  - but that is what you get for running an 2835R @ 1.6 bar :smokin: 

alex C, your car was going well mate  - im chuffed that my little 2 litre was almost able to keep up  

Lex


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Lex - that Skyline can't be yours mate .... it's far too clean 

About to drop you a PM re: GT Battle.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

thats the exact bonnet i wanted for my 32GTR, but price to import a bonnet to the UK from japan is hoooj


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I'll have words with Rob W then as He was driving!!!! 

I had to do the honours in the transit going home....Grrrrrrr


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

She looks big pimpin Lex my son, got all the GT battle stickers on my 33 now, looks mint mate!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Been a while since i update this and some people and thought some of you like to see how 'Boris' - evil twin brother of 'Doris' my red s13 has developed

From this 










to this





















Drifty mods since i got her

Garage D - Wangan Willy steering mod
Garage D - Wangan Willy spec exhaust
Garage D - Wangan Willy Mig spec diff 
Garage D - Wangan Willy FMIC
D2 snap off boss
rear strut brace
4 point harness
R33 gts turbo
GT Culture 'Uras Style Aero' 
De-BGWed 
URAS Sticker
Dampatchi

Currently running .4 bar should be sorted once RB mapping guru TweenieBob has sprinkled his magic dust on a standard ECU :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

very nice skyline you have there m8


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I absoloutely love those arch extensions. Any idea who makes em?
Got to say though, I want to cry when I see you went from the GTR front end to the GTS-t bonnet. I'm dying to get rid of the one on mine for a GTR one, if only it didn't mean getting it all repainted. I can't stand the GTS-t bonnets.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Lex, looking good :smokin: 
'Boris' 


Rob


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

MarkMcQ said:


> I absoloutely love those arch extensions. Any idea who makes em?
> Got to say though, I want to cry when I see you went from the GTR front end to the GTS-t bonnet. I'm dying to get rid of the one on mine for a GTR one, if only it didn't mean getting it all repainted. I can't stand the GTS-t bonnets.


Think the arches are based on an aw11 mr2 but aint too sure :shy:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Lookin good mate :smokin:

Buffer is on standby!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

nice one mate will check in as soon as its mapped


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that bonnet is awesome!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

dropped Boris off at PERFECT TOUCH for Tweenie Bob to sprinkle some magic dust on her

aiming for .9 bar - since its a drift car not interested in peak power just want a nice wedge of torque


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

More pics of that sexy bonnet! Love the big top vents.


----------

